# Corner Memorization



## pjgat09 (Mar 21, 2006)

It seems a few people are confused as to how I memorize my corners. Heres a short guide I hope will help.

First, we should look at the corner algorithm: (R U' R' U' R U R' F') (R U R' U' R' F R)

If you do that on a solved cube you can see the effect it has on the cube. I wrote this in a chart as follows:
U goes to R
L goes to D
B goes to F
This can be translated as the following: The _ of UBL goes to the _ of DFR. I work with only one sticker group: U/D. So if the U color is on the B of UBL, and you do the alg it will now be on the F of DFR. 

To memorize I assign each of those cases a number, 1-3 in the order posted above. So if the U/D color is at the B, the number is 3. Heres an example: if you had GR WR OR BW, and the U/D colors are white and yellow, the numbers would be 3132. You might have seen that the number also corresponds to the location the U/D color in the pair, and that is another way to determine the number. (in BW, W is the 2nd color, making it 2)

Now to memorize the location of the corners, I use muscle memory. I just put my fingers in the right order on the corners until I can recall it. 

As I am solving I recall the location and the number. Then I do setup moves to get the U or D sticker of that corner to its correct place on DFR, and do the alg. 


I hope thst helped those of you who wanted to know my method. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2006)

I hate corner orientation, it's worse than edge permutation.

I should learn some more algs for it, I only know the one 

~Thom


----------



## Cubefactor (Mar 29, 2006)

There are 23 cases that can occur on the U or D face. 16 'parity-like' (i.e. ++++ on one face) 7 familiar ones (i.e. sune) I know a noun and adjective for each case. orientation is memorized instantly this way! Its kind of a steal from PAO but it works wonderfully.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 30, 2006)

Corner memorization...hmmm...String of colours + Visual??? Does that work??? hehehe...(i use pochmann, solve orientation and permutation in one )


----------



## tsaoenator (Mar 30, 2006)

I just tap the corners and create a visual picture.


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 3, 2006)

I remember the corners using numbers.


----------



## Gungz (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tsaoenator_@Mar 30 2006, 04:24 AM
> * I just tap the corners and create a visual picture. *


 yeah.. same here
it's all practice


----------



## STOCKY7 (Mar 5, 2012)

is tapping the corners quite easy to learn and is it a fast method. im very interested in learning it.????
ANYONE

by the way how do you put text at the bottom of your post so everytime you post/comment it shows up?


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 6, 2012)

STOCKY7 said:


> is tapping the corners quite easy to learn and is it a fast method. im very interested in learning it.????
> ANYONE


 
It is very easy to learn. If you execute quickly, then it can be really fast. I wouldn't do it for multi blind though (but then again, I've only done multi blind once, so don't quote me on that). 
Basically, you just look at your buffer sticker, and tap the sticker where it needs to go. Then look at that sticker and tap the first sticker, and then where the second sticker needs to go. Continue this, and after each new sticker, tap all of them in the order that you memorize them.
I'm more of a Audio and Visual person, so I only use tapping for the last 2 or 3 corners of my memo, but this might work great for you.




STOCKY7 said:


> by the way how do you put text at the bottom of your post so everytime you post/comment it shows up?


At the top of the page, click "Settings" (top right). Scroll down, and on the left, you should see a box saying "My Settings". Inside that box is "Edit Signature" Click that and follow the instructions from there.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Mar 6, 2012)

You're the best, that REALLY HELPS! So when tapping you tap the sticker on the target corner, -not the general piece and remembering its orientation with a number? I don't think i've explained it well, so if you don't understand its my fault so no worries 

By the way, how long did it take you to learn M2? OP for corners? and how long did it take to break the 20min, 10 min and 5 min barrier? Thanks


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 6, 2012)

STOCKY7 said:


> You're the best, that REALLY HELPS! So when tapping you tap the sticker on the target corner, -not the general piece and remembering its orientation with a number? I don't think i've explained it well, so if you don't understand its my fault so no worries


Yeah, that made sense, but yes, I do it the first way - tapping the actual sticker that it has to go.


STOCKY7 said:


> By the way, how long did it take you to learn M2? OP for corners? and how long did it take to break the 20min, 10 min and 5 min barrier? Thanks


I learned the basics of M2 pretty easily with Eric Limeback's tutorial, but for the longest time I was confused on what to do if I was shooting to an M-slice piece. So I went back to Old Pochmann for a while, and then switched over to M2 again just a couple months ago.
When I first started blind, I could barely get a success. My first several successes were untimed. I actually took a break for a while and when I started doing BLD again, all my times were sub20. It took about 3-4 weeks of solid practice to be consistently under 10. I was stuck at ~7-9 minutes for quite a while, until one time I decided to memo quicker. I had been memoing very slowly and securely, so I would almost always get a success. Once I stopped reviewing everything 8 billion times (lol), my times dropped down to about 5-6 minutes. Right now, I'm usually between under 5 minutes now (5>average>3), but sometimes I'll totally screw up my memo or forget something during execution and I'll get a 7 or 8 minute time. I'm really inconsistent. But at the same time, I think I've had 3 successes in the past 2 months, so... I don't know. If I go slower I can usually get a 7 or 8 minute success, but I prefer fast failures over slow successes lol.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 13, 2012)

Assign a letter for every single sticker. ( 8corners - 1buffer ) *3 orientations = 21 letters
gives you incredibly fast memo once you get used to letter arrangement and is probably the best option for mbld.


----------

